# Lisa Tuttle: Objects in Dreams



## Ian Whates (Jan 31, 2013)

A fabulous review of _Objects in Dreams_, the new collection from Lisa Tuttle (including all original or previously uncollected stories), has been posted on the Amazing Stories website.

http://amazingstoriesmag.com/2013/01/objects-in-dreams-imaginings-volume-4-by-lisa-tuttle/



​ 
The book is available now from the NewCon Press website:

http://newconpress.co.uk/products-page-2/collections/imaginings-issue-4-coming-soon/


----------

